# On my way to being a pro!



## Avozilla (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going to cosmetology school. Just thought I'd brag. It's so much fun! And my parents are so cute with their support (my dad asks me to do his nails periodically.XD!).  I'm going to Milan in San Antonio. I have a bit of a problem, though. It seems to me that a lot of the girls there are the kind that would have made fun of me in highschool.:/ I don't generally deal with most of them myself, but I hear them being nice to one another, and then ripping them apart the second they're out of the room. Some of the girls in the class have been there longer, and have a bit of a superiority complex going on. I know that's a part of the "cosmetology type", I'm just hoping that when I get out into the field, I'll find a good nitch for me. I intend to open my own salon (kinda Manic Panic style, but not.XD) but I want to get out there and work as a stylist for a little while first. Any thoughts?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats! Great career choice!
Always remember that the cosmetology field's education is never ending, even after you graduate--gotta go to classes and shows and study and experiment to be a pro! ;D

And as for mean girls, when has life never been full of them? Still standing aren't you? So shall you be after them bitches are long and gone. If you already recognize they're childish and have complexes you're already yards ahead of them. Maturity and respect for others is always in demand.


----------



## Avozilla (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Congrats! Great career choice!
Always remember that the cosmetology field's education is never ending, even after you graduate--gotta go to classes and shows and study and experiment to be a pro! ;D

And as for mean girls, when has life never been full of them? Still standing aren't you? So shall you be after them bitches are long and gone. If you already recognize they're childish and have complexes you're already yards ahead of them. Maturity and respect for others is always in demand._

 
 Oh of course, you have to contine your education, because the field is always changing.XD I'm just glad to be this far. Cosmetology is something I'm passionate about.


----------



## Melxo (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats!! That sound like so much fun and a great career too! 

I've enrolled for Make-up Artistry that starts in a couple weeks and I am sooo excited!!


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope your enjoying it


----------



## joanbrent (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats... all the very best!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 16, 2010)

good luck for the future!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats! Its gonna be great , enjoy it!


----------

